# Anybody selling bottles overseas?



## inbottleitrust (Aug 5, 2016)

I believe some of you are selling bottles overseas through ebay, using their global shipping program make any sale?


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 5, 2016)

I sell bottles overseas all the time but I specifically exclude my listings from the global shipping program.  This program costs the buyer a lot more money than if you just ship the bottle first class international tracked.


----------



## inbottleitrust (Aug 5, 2016)

That's exactly it! Around 40% of the value! Bottle price plus shipping cost via priority! I don't think it will make a good sale.


nhpharm said:


> I sell bottles overseas all the time but I specifically exclude my listings from the global shipping program.  This program costs the buyer a lot more money than if you just ship the bottle first class international tracked.


----------



## TROG (Aug 15, 2016)

I am in Australia and if I see a bottle in the U S or U K I would like with Global shipping for postage  I will not bid


----------

